
New tools transform ordinary Excel models into powerful and connected apps - leeale10
https://airdev.co/post/unleashing-the-spreadsheet-1527626089354x895731352269649500
======
osullivj
Cool! Can airdev handle spreadsheets that use VB or XLLs?

